# Multiple websites



## mrstakeebie (Mar 7, 2007)

I was wondering would I need more than one website since I am selling more than just tee shirts or would it be ok to combine it all since they all seem to tie in with each other, as long as they each have their own section?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

It depends what the "more than" is. If you're selling t-shirts and hats that's going to work, t-shirts and tires... not so much. Definitely depends on the specifics. But with the right specifics, yeah.


----------



## mrstakeebie (Mar 7, 2007)

The more will be gift baskets and other types of gifts. Some tee shirts will be included in the gift baskets as well to go with specific themes.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I like the idea of more web sites. I have 3 just for my tee business and I focus on different element's of my business. I actually have 6 but my poker site is about to go bye bye.. kissmyroyalflush


----------



## Parlophone (Feb 8, 2007)

think of your virtual storefront as an actual store. are your product related?

i own around 35 domains, but i only host content on a dozen or so and sell on even fewer. most of my domains are either long-term investments or domain names that are related to my products which i redirect to the relevant storefronts. keep in mind, if you plan to accept credits cards (and any serious business must, paypal is for amateurs) it will cost you more to have multiple merchant account hosting plans. 

depending on your payment gateway, transactions from different domains can run through the same gateway but you still have to pay mutiple merchant hosting plans. selling under one domain also makes advertising a lot easier because you only have to build one brand image.

so if your prodcuts are related (e.g., urbanoutfitters-type clothing and trendy dorm toys), pick a brand name and sell it under one domain. the cross-product advertising and diminished overhead will increase your revenue. however, if your products are completely unrelated (e.g., baby onesies and motorcycle parts) you're better off with mutiple storefronts.

hope this helps!


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

It depends on what you do and how your cart is setup, you can have multiple domain names with multiple "carts" but using the same script and same database in the background. So, you only have to maintain one store.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

mrstakeebie said:


> The more will be gift baskets and other types of gifts.


Depending on how related the t-shirts are, personally I would probably include some gifty t-shirts on the gift basket site, then have another site just for t-shirts. If that would be too much to manage (costs, split focus, etc.) then just combine them completely.


----------



## CypherNinja (May 5, 2007)

I would think it depends on a lot. Avoid mixing Brands. If you sell skateboards and skateboarding t-shirts, thats ok. If you sell skateboarding t-shirts and fishing t-shirts, you probably want separate sites to keep the branding separate.


----------

